# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy in 3D của DIY1102

## diy1102

Lâu nay mới trở diễn đàn sau một thời gian dài gặp sự cố (cá nhân) với máy in 3D hành trình 515x515x370. Tốc độ in tối đa 180mm/s:
Video test: Video này test khi chưa tối ưu việc đùn nhựa nên khi nhựa đùng nhiều đầu đùn chạy vị vướng nhựa thừa nên tạp ra tiến kêu và test lúc máy chưa được hoàn thiện chính thức.



Video căn bàn tự động: Vi deo này test căn bàn tự động ở tốc độ chậm để khi căn bàn xong không phải chờ đầu đùn gia nhiệt đủ.



Hình hảnh máy và một số sản phẩm: Sản phẩm in bằng sợi nhựa PLA đường kính 1.75mm, đầu đùn 0.4, lớp in 0.25, tốc độ in tối đa 120mm/s, tốc độ in lớp đầu tiên 40mm/s, nhiệt độ in là 210 độ.
















Ps: CÔng cụ chính vẫn là con máy H dùng động cơ xe đạp.
Chi tiết các bác có thể tham khảo thêm ở đây ạ: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1445...5451707716231/

----------

katerman, nhatson, TLP

----------


## diy1102



----------

CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, kakan, Nam CNC, nhatson, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh ấy đã quay trở lại và lợi hại hơn xưa.

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhờ được bôi trơn bằng nước hanoibee nên sản phẩm đẹp quá  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Quoc Nguyen Duy

Máy này có thể tăng độ cao in lên 400-500mm được ko ad?

----------


## tranminhlong

em cần hỏi chút thông tin của con máy in 3d mà tìm mãi không thấy số liên lạc của bác Kiên diy1102,có ai trên diễn đàn có số liên lạc không cho mình xin với,thank cả nhà!.0913565598

----------


## tranminhlong

bác Kiên có ở đó không nhỉ,cho mình hỏi chút?

----------

